# Bog oak pipes ?!*^+



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Found this really cool German pipe website while checking out Chieftain's Pipes. They sell wholesale and retail.

http://www.otto-kopp.de/

But........I discovered Rattray's pipes made from 'Bog Oak' on the site. I have an Old Gowrie Bulldog from Rattray's which smokes like a dream. I was just wondering has anyone heard about how these things might smoke?

View attachment 13728


I forget the details and figures from my Irish geography lessons. But I do remember that bog oak is very, very, VERY old stuff. We're talking thousands of years old.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Bog Oak dates back 10.000 years to a time when the English Oak was the dominant tree. With climate changes the sea levels rose, and lowland forests flooded and buried within peat bogs and river beds. The absence of air kept the wood from rotting though ist colour and texture changed into a destinctive grey black. It has taken quite time to find a supply of this rarest wood. This Bog Oak was found in atributry of the Donau river near Ulm in southwest Germany.
Because of the nature of the wood itself, Bog Oak are very light in weight and exellent absorbers of condensate. This makes for a cool, sweet smoke and a new experience for the modern smoker.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

hmmm, nice info Dub, very interesting.
I would wonder if the raw stock is them much more expensive than briar??


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard of a similar thing here in America where they are reclaiming trees from the swamps and man made lakes to make high dollar furniture, etc. Hopefully we'll see more of this stuff. I don't completely understand why it is that briar dominates the market for pipes. I mean I understand the physics of it but I'd like to give a good decidous hardwood a try at smoking. I've thought for years about trying to make a pipe and maybe I just need to do some reading on that.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

These pipes look amazing!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy crap, that makes me want to take up pipe smoking. What a COOL pipe!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Magnate said:


> Holy crap, that makes me want to take up pipe smoking. What a COOL pipe!!


(whispering in my best Ben Stiller voice)...._do it_...._DO it..._ oke:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Go ahead , Do it , do it!

You can dooo it!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub, I'm sure you've heard of Paolo Becker out of Italy. He also carves these pipes, more commonly known as Morta pipes, although I don't see any on smokingpipes at the moment. Radice has one for sale right now.

I'd love to get one myself, someday.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris Askwith has a serious stash of morta, and he carved me a beautiful bent Prince. Morta is known to accentuate the taste of Latakias, but I enjoy how Virginias are amplified in mine. Chris tells me morta is hard to find in large flaw-free pieces, unlike briar. It's also hard to work and sand, and has a nasty smell in the process.

hp
les


----------

